
Spotify Programming Challenge Registration - tekacs
https://www.scrool.se/spotify/register
======
Vals
I sort of looked at the last Spotify Programming Challange, and found the
stuff pretty difficult. Anybody have some resources to practice on this sort
of stuff?

~~~
kenjackson
Do you have a link to the previous problem set?

~~~
JCB_K
If you sign up you get access to last years website.

------
KaeseEs
I'm kind of curious why non-Europeans (such as myself) are barred from
participating.

~~~
adamt
Expanding on what tudorachim says, it appears to be an thinly-veiled
recruitment exercise. Any EU citizen can work throughout the EU without
needing work permits, which is presumably why they have that restriction.

~~~
tekacs
And for that matter many of the similar competitions that have occurred were
run by companies who are interested in hiring worldwide, which is why this
seems like a special case, I suppose...

